# Funniest one liner.....



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

......at the Edinburgh Fringe was:-

"You know who really gives kids a bad name?...........Posh and Becks"

Can't have been many entries,


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

www.conjunctivitis.com ........site for sore eyes! boom, boom!!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Last years winner was
"I've just come back from a once in a lifetime holiday, I'll tell you what, never again."

Quite like that one.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Whats got 4 legs and a cock on its back....A police horse..


ray.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought the second placed was better:

"Last night me and my girlfriend watched three DVDs back to back. Luckily I was the one facing the telly." – Tim Vine

and some of the others aren't too bad either (but a couple are just agonising :roll: )

"I was raised as an only child, which really annoyed my sister." – Will Marsh

4) "You know you're working class when your TV is bigger than your book case." – Rob Beckett

5) "I'm good friends with 25 letters of the alphabet … I don't know Y." – Chris Turner

6) "I took part in the sun tanning Olympics - I just got Bronze." – Tim Vine

7) "Pornography is often frowned upon, but that's only because I'm concentrating." – George Ryegold

8) "I saw a documentary on how ships are kept together. Riveting!" – Stewart Francis

9) "I waited an hour for my starter so I complained: 'It's not rocket salad." – Lou Sanders

10) "My mum's so pessimistic, that if there was an Olympics for pessimism … she wouldn't fancy her chances." – Nish Kumar


----------

